# Halloween Camping



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Any De/Md members camping at holiday park for their holloween weekends? We will be there for the third one, Oct. 27 thru 29. They have tons of stuff going on including a corn maze, haunted trail, parade, trick-or-treating, and a dance. We'll be camping with a few freinds on sites 206 and 208, so if anyone is in the area, stop by and say "Hi"
Brent


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you're going to have a great time









Our local CG does the same thing for Halloween Weekend
Can't wait maybe I can get an old casket from work to take along









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I had no clue there was a CG in Greensboro.

Check out the Hootnanny rally thread. There will be a bunch of us down there Veterans Day Weekend.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Sounds like you're going to have a great time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Don,
I have to ask where you work??


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, Highlander. I just checked, and I am off, so we are in. I'll be calling this week to make the reservation.
Brent


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Halloween camping? Never heard of such a thing. What about the poor kids that show up at your house?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I remember hearing about this last year. I wish I knew of a place around here that did that! Silver Falls S.P. would be ideal!









Maybe we need a PNW Outbackers Halloween Rally... Just someplace close. Any interest?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I remember hearing about this last year. I wish I knew of a place around here that did that! Silver Falls S.P. would be ideal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be fun, but this will be our first Halloween in our new house, so we'll be staying home.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Halloween camping? Never heard of such a thing. What about the poor kids that show up at your house?


The Halloween camping we do is the weekend before Halloween. Weâ€™re home in time for the Trick or Treating!

The Haunted Trail, Trick-or-Treating through the campground, Haunted Barn, costume contest, Jack-o-Lantern carving contest, hayridesâ€¦etc. sure are fun.

Our youngest won the costume contest in his age group last year.

















Jessica


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chestnut said:


> Halloween camping? Never heard of such a thing. What about the poor kids that show up at your house?


The Halloween camping we do is the weekend before Halloween. Weâ€™re home in time for the Trick or Treating!

The Haunted Trail, Trick-or-Treating through the campground, Haunted Barn, costume contest, Jack-o-Lantern carving contest, hayridesâ€¦etc. sure are fun.

Our youngest won the costume contest in his age group last year.

















Jessica
[/quote]

GREAT PICTURE!!!!!


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Same here, they have the Halloween weekends the 3 weekends before halloween, so we will be home for the actual day. We are going the 27th thru the 29th. I agree, great picture!
Brent


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Until we set our Outback down permanently, we always went to a local campground (about an hour away) the 2nd week in October. It was a huge Halloween weekend...site/trailer decorating, haunted forest, monster mash dance on Saturday night, trick or treating, costumer contest etc.

It was our favorite camping weekend all year. Now that we have 5 families at our seasonal site, we're going to start a Halloween theme weekend at our end of the campground...hopefully it will catch on!

Personally, I just love the season..eating chili or soup/stew...etc.

Oh, one thing we did used to do is on that weekend, we each brought a pot of chili or soup and went from camper to camper tasting soups and bread/crackers.


----------

